# Piers lose more ground



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The Monday after St. Patrick's Day was a cold and drizzly specimen of March weather at its most fickle -- an appropriate day to go to Atlantic Beach and watch the Triple S fishing pier being demolished. Out on the end, a piece of heavy equipment pulled up the decking planks and the 4-inch-by-12-inch "caps" beneath, leaving silhouettes of dark piling stubble against the slate-gray ocean. The pier house already had been reduced to rubble. Wooden stairs rose to nowhere.

Rest of the article


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Pretty soon the surf and the piers will be owned by the "rich and famous"... With all the piers going,due to greed,all that is left is for USFWL to follow the plan of DOW and others. That will illiminate the beaches,and all the "rich and famous" that own thier houses on waterfront can have thier own private beaches with no public access.. Same as the town of Kitty Hawk has now and others on the coast as well...

What do our children have to look forward to,if this trend continues??


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah, these freaking developers. Soon, we will have nowhere to fish. I say, keep your behinds whereever you come from............


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if i was a developer...i'd own a big a$$ boat...and would care what the got torn down...sad but true...its all about the money...vote the morons that let this happen out of office...all we can do...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Man that broke my heart reading that article. I fished Triple S a couple times last summer, had no idea it had that little time left, and now the Sportsman is gonna be gone too. B.I.P is gonna be just about too crowded to plug on next year  I'm glad I've got a decent surf rod and a 4x4. Fishing at Wrightsville the other night I was talking to some UNCW students and they said the beach nourishment (dredging) funding was going to be left up to the property owners on the beach pretty soon, is there any truth to this? If so, up goes the cost of coastal living even more.......


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

wait until "ALL" of us are standing on 20' of beach or have to make reservations to fish on the only pier left...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sure looks as though it is coming to that,Rattler.. IMHO,think the houses that are on the beach should be grandfathered,with *no more oceanfront building whatsoever!!* Where does all the sewage go to from a 6 bedroom,4 bathroom mansion????


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Sure looks as though it is coming to that,Rattler.. IMHO,think the houses that are on the beach should be grandfathered,with *no more oceanfront building whatsoever!!* Where does all the sewage go to from a 6 bedroom,4 bathroom mansion????


Not only that, but when along comes a hurricane,the folks will expect federal money to rebuild their extravigant home in the same place to be hit again!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Bunkerboy said:


> Not only that, but when along comes a hurricane,the folks will expect federal money to rebuild their extravigant home in the same place to be hit again!


why don't they all get windstorm insurance


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

fisherkid if it was not for the fed ins the banks would not let them build at all and the wind insurance is outrageous.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Here you pretty much have to have windstorm*

I learned more about hurricanes this year than I ever wanted were getting shutters this year .here we didn't even get a fraction of the most basic damage with total loss 
who's paying. FEMA? if so we got close to nothing from them and got almost nothing from the state run insurance.( closer to the ocean they are about the only ones that will insure you)


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

Money, Greed, and Divorce got the Long Beach Pier. By the time the Town thought about it not being a good idea to lose their landmark it was to late. Old pier house is gone and pier is going board at a time. Really will miss that. It was only 200 yards from my folks and had a lot of fun fishing it. Truly sad that it happened and now we will have 3-5 multi million $$$$ homes replacing it.
Hopefully they'll still let us fish in front of THEIR house's


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

This is what it's all about:



> Fifteen of the duplexes already have sold, for more than $900,000 apiece.


And it's only going to get worse.And quicker because real soon,downsizing corporations are going to be offering a landslide of early severence/retirement packages to the baby boomers.


----------



## Les (May 28, 2000)

I don't blame you guys for being so upset. I'm an out-of-stater, and have been visiting the OBX specifically for about 20 years (my, how time does fly by!)

I'm very sorry to see the way the atmosphere has changed due to money-grubbing development. I'm just a working stiff like most and its almost beyond my financial means even to go down there anymore. So now I only seldom come down. With gasoline costs continuing to rise, I may have to fine something to do closer to home.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I know how you feel Les... . As our world becomes more and more crowded, we will continue to pay more for less until there is nothing left. I bring my family to the coast on a shoestring budget. Now I have to pay to drive out on the beach, next year we will have to buy a saltwater fishing licenses. I can barely justify putting that much gas through my truck just to make the trip as it is. If it weren't for seeing my kids faces when they are playing in the surf, or after they just found another "treasure" in the sand...I'm not sure I'd drive out there anymore.

(ok...maybe the chance at one of those drum will bring me back)

It's happening everywhere though. They tried to institute a user fee on our state parks here in Ohio last year. Something similar to the CB parking sticker. Our tax $$ bought the property, built the buildings, pay their salaries, then they wanted to charge us to use them.... . Didn't get it this time, but it's inevitable.

Everyone...take your kids, or grandkids out while there is still something to show them. Let them see with their own eyes how it is now...so they will know exactly what they lost. Generation after generation we lose so much that isn't realized by the youth, because it's taken for granted by their parents.


----------

